#  >  > E-Commerce, Social Media and Online Marketing >  >  > Ecommerce and Online Marketing >  >  > Ecommerce >  >  How to Set Up Goal Values in Google Analytics?

## Katren

Every business owners need to have a Google Analytics account, it's one of the tool to measure all the traffic related info. From Google Analytics , we can measure the conversion as well, can anyone know how to set up goal values and why it's important for marketers? I'm here to help you to get to know about this, come and ask your questions.

----------


## Bhavya

> Every business owners need to have a Google Analytics account, it's one of the tool to measure all the traffic related info. From Google Analytics , we can measure the conversion as well, can anyone know how to set up goal values and why it's important for marketers? I'm here to help you to get to know about this, come and ask your questions.


In my knowledge Google Analytics help us to monitor our website performance in terms of traffic and conversion. I don't have any idea about Google Analytics goal values. Can you give me a brief explanation?

----------

